# “Festa popolare antileghista”



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2011)

*“Festa popolare antileghista”*

*In terra padana arriva 
 la “Festa popolare antileghista” 
*​ *Appuntamento il 3 luglio a Brenta un comune in provincia di Varese a  un km in linea d'aria dalla villa di Gemonio dove risiede Umberto Bossi.   Un incontro in chiave anti-Carroccio, organizzato da "varesotti di  nascita o di adozione" contro un'immagine folkloristica dei luoghi in  cui è nata la Lega Nord*







Il vento è davvero cambiato. Deve averlo pensato anche *Umberto Bossi*. E non solo per la sconfitta elettorale subita alle amministrative. Come se non bastassero i gavettoni di sterco piombati sul popolo lumbard che, a Brebbia, assisteva al comizio di Bossi il 10 maggio scorso, ora in terra padana arriva anche la* “Festa popolare antileghista”*.

L’appuntamento è per domenica 3 luglio a *Brenta*, un  comune in provincia di Varese a un chilometro in linea d’aria dalla  villa di Gemonio, residenza del Senatur in persona. Non un raduno verde  Padania, ma una festa in chiave anti-Carroccio, organizzata da  “varesotti di nascita o di adozione”, come si apprende sulla *pagina Facebook* dell’evento a cui sono invitate tremila persone. I manifesti sono pronti e inequivocabili: una vecchietta sculaccia *Alberto da Giussano*,  simbolo della Lega Nord. “Viviamo questa provincia e la vediamo  cambiare sotto i nostri occhi – spiegano gli organizzatori – E’ una  terra ammalata di leghismo, un male triste fatto di egoismo,  qualunquismo, discriminazione e paura”.

A organizzare l’iniziativa è l’ associazione locale *Comitato per la solidarietà contro le discriminazioni*:  “La Lega reinventa le tradizioni locali trasformandole in una specie di  folklore farsesco – si legge sulla pagina Facebook -. Sventola lo  spauracchio del “diverso”, dello straniero, deviando l’attenzione delle  persone dai reali problemi. Noi però non ci riconosciamo in questa  immagine della provincia di Varese, e ricordiamo che la sua tradizione è  quella di una terra di passaggio, di incrocio di genti, di fermento, di  solidarietà, di ricerca di una vita migliore”.

Ma che cosa si fa esattamente a una “festa antileghista”? “Sarà  un’occasione per incontrarsi e stringere legami di solidarietà”. Prima  un pranzo a base di prodotti locali; nel pomeriggio musica popolare e  giochi a tema per grandi e piccoli; in serata l’ospite d’onore, *Alessio Lega*, vincitore della Targa Tenco. E non mancheranno spazi informativi – con la presentazione del libro _“Lega, se la conosci la eviti”_ -, espositivi – con una mostra di *“Artisti antileghisti” *a  cura dei “disegnatori matti” di Bollate e Como. Nessuno, però, parli di  incontro ‘politico’ perché “sarà una festa antileghista, ma non ci sarà  spazio per i “nazionalismi” di alcun tipo, né per le bandiere politiche  o di partito”.

La festa si terrà all’aperto, al *“Thqu Musicandfood”*  e si terrà con “qualunque condizione meteo”. “Sì infatti, abbiamo messo  a disposizione l’area all’aperto, ma se il tempo non dovesse tenere,  possiamo aprire 300 metri quadri al coperto di cui disponiamo”, spiega il proprietario del locale *Giuseppe Gestra* al quotidiano online _Varesenews_ sottolineando  di non essere per nulla stupito dal tipo di manifestazione. “Abbiamo  ospitato anche feste private di esponenti leghisti”.

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...arriva-la-festa-popolare-antileghista/116977/



:sorriso:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:​


----------



## Sterminator (10 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *In terra padana arriva
> la “Festa popolare antileghista”
> *​ *Appuntamento il 3 luglio a Brenta un comune in provincia di Varese a  un km in linea d'aria dalla villa di Gemonio dove risiede Umberto Bossi.   Un incontro in chiave anti-Carroccio, organizzato da "varesotti di  nascita o di adozione" contro un'immagine folkloristica dei luoghi in  cui è nata la Lega Nord*
> 
> ...


me sa che ne faranno solo una de festa....

dall'anno prossimo la lega sara' mista alla pipi' ed alla pupu' nel Po...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> me sa che ne faranno solo una de festa....
> 
> dall'anno prossimo la lega sara' mista alla pipi' ed alla pupu' nel Po...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Cazzarola!  ... e' troppo lontano, non posso andarci, sai le risate :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> me sa che ne faranno solo una de festa....
> 
> dall'anno prossimo la lega sara' mista alla pipi' ed alla pupu' nel Po...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
caro Stermi...gli zingarelli in Bmw per Milano...primo effetto.

Allora mi meraviglio di te,le elezioni non politiche hanno sempre penalizzato chi era al Governo,ricordi???anche Prodi perse di brutto..normalissimo,aggiungi che Silvio ha stufato anche me,il che e'tutto dire,e che il Paese e'messo malissimo,ma non e'colpa di Prodi o di Silvio...io rimpiango la cara liretta invece dell'euro,a me non ha cambiato niente..anzi,ma per molti e'stata una rovina.

Ricorda che senza Bossi ci sarebbe ancora Bettino & C


----------



## Sterminator (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *caro Stermi...gli zingarelli in Bmw per Milano...primo effetto.*
> 
> Allora mi meraviglio di te,le elezioni non politiche hanno sempre penalizzato chi era al Governo,ricordi???anche Prodi perse di brutto..normalissimo,aggiungi che Silvio ha stufato anche me,il che e'tutto dire,e che il Paese e'messo malissimo,ma non e'colpa di Prodi o di Silvio...io rimpiango la cara liretta invece dell'euro,a me non ha cambiato niente..anzi,ma per molti e'stata una rovina.
> 
> Ricorda che senza Bossi ci sarebbe ancora Bettino & C


MA SEI SCEMO?

E' colpa di Pisapia?

Piuttosto evitasse la polizia di scatenare inseguimenti del genere in citta' e si facesse aiutare dall'elicottero dall'alto  e beccarli quando magari escono fuori citta'...

Comunque Lo' me sa che e' meglio se ti esibisci sulla faiga perche' sei imbottito di puttanate sulla lega che meta' bastano...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

e' stata comprata da Berluska per 70 miliardi dell'epoca e manco il simbolo da Giussano e' piu' loro...

Quel fallito de Bossi aveva anche la sua casa pignorata, la sede di via Bellerio etcetc....

se Fiorani non rilevava la banca crediteuronord in galera stavano per le truffe anche delle quote latte....

ti sei mai chiesto perche' nun se staccano dal nano nonostante dalla base li massacrino???

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

rimpiange pure la liretta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

il problema con l'euro l'hanno creato i commercianti&C che hanno  equiparato 1 euro a mille lire e nessuno ha controllato e stangato visto che e' anche il bacino elettorale del merdoso ...

all'estero non si sono azzardati a farlo perche' li' stroncano...

confermo...parla solo de faiga, mo va la'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2011)

Stermi' leggi qua, hanno malmenato Borghezio:

http://www.corriere.it/politica/11_...to_641caa48-933a-11e0-aa50-3c890fd936ef.shtml


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' leggi qua, hanno malmenato Borghezio:
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/politica/11_...to_641caa48-933a-11e0-aa50-3c890fd936ef.shtml
> 
> ...


si' l'avevo gia' letto e pisciato sotto dalle risate...

va a cagare il cazzo ai bimbumbam dopo che appoggiano il mafioso di arcore e la 'ndrangheta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> MA SEI SCEMO?
> 
> E' colpa di Pisapia?
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHA....sto qua eh se ne intende di economia....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Ok sapienton...spiegaci...cosa succedeva se mantenivamo la liretta...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...lo sai vero cosa comportava per noi stare fuori dalla politica monetaria europea no?
Vediamo se indovini....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Si lo so...i venditori ambulanti di frutta come te....hanno causato certi pasticci...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro Stermi...gli zingarelli in Bmw per Milano...primo effetto.
> 
> Allora mi meraviglio di te,le elezioni non politiche hanno sempre penalizzato chi era al Governo,ricordi???anche Prodi perse di brutto..normalissimo,aggiungi che Silvio ha stufato anche me,il che e'tutto dire,e che il Paese e'messo malissimo,ma non e'colpa di Prodi o di Silvio...io rimpiango la cara liretta invece dell'euro,a me non ha cambiato niente..anzi,ma per molti e'stata una rovina.
> 
> Ricorda che senza Bossi ci sarebbe ancora Bettino & C


AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Infatti alla faccia di Stermì e di Marì...come sono andate le ultime elezioni?
Promossa la sinistra?
Promossa la destra?

O bocciati entrambi e trionfo della lega?
Si disse voto di protesta...

L'italiano medio si è detto...
Le sinistre fan cagare...e sono solo dei bambocci che litigano sempre tra di loro...Bertinotti fu storico...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...un benestantone che parla di padronato...
Le destre mi han deluso...perchè pensano solo a slavare il culetto del cavaliere...
Mo proviamo questi: tra i due governanti la lega gode!


----------



## Sterminator (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHA....sto qua eh se ne intende di economia....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> Ok sapienton...spiegaci...cosa succedeva se mantenivamo la liretta...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...lo sai vero cosa comportava per noi stare fuori dalla politica monetaria europea no?
> Vediamo se indovini....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> Si lo so...i venditori ambulanti di frutta come te....hanno causato certi pasticci...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...


ue' cretinetti le tue svalutazioni continue della liretta del cazzo non sarebbero state compensate dal maggior ricarico sugli acquisti delle materie prime ed energia pagati con denaro frusciante....

quando mai s'e' pagato il petrolio in lirette?:mrgreen:

e come mai la Germania va a tutta forza senza svalutare un cazzo?..non sara' che i tuoi amichetti imprenditori falliti e con le pezze al culo non so' boni manco a farsi le seghe se non ciucciano dalle mammelle statali?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma vatte a fa' na suonatina va...fallito in lire...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> Infatti alla faccia di Stermì e di Marì...come sono andate le ultime elezioni?
> Promossa la sinistra?
> Promossa la destra?
> ...


Ma in quali ultime elezioni hai visto il trionfo della lega? embriago a prima mattina?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

la lega e' kaput ed il voto di protesta s'e' spostato sui grillini mentre moltissimi so' ritornati all'ovile....csx...

ma fatte leva' la bottiglia, damme retta... e me raccomando, continua a puntare anche su quell'altro fallito e finito de Fini...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> MA SEI SCEMO?
> 
> E' colpa di Pisapia?
> 
> ...


pensavo di parlare con una persona colta e civile,non con un villano che offende....fine del dialogo


----------



## xfactor (10 Giugno 2011)

bene , io sono favorevole ad una festa anti lega , vuol dire che hanno paura , e senza la Lega non si và da nessuna parte!


----------



## Sterminator (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> pensavo di parlare con una persona colta e civile,non con un villano che offende....fine del dialogo


vabbe' parliamo de faiga...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Giugno 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> bene , io sono favorevole ad una festa anti lega , *vuol dire che hanno paura ,* *e senza la Lega non si và da nessuna parte*!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

fatte un giro a Pontida il 19...risparmi dal fruttarolo e te fai il pieno pure te de pomodori e cetrioli.....teteski...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> bene , io sono favorevole ad una festa anti lega , vuol dire che hanno paura , e senza la Lega non si và da nessuna parte!


 
infatti....parole sante...ti svelo una cosa che sicuramente non sai.
A Cesenatico dopo 60anni di rossi,il Sindaco e'ora Pdl,la sera prima dell'insediamento sono spariti i pc,nell'ordine dell'ex sindaco,del vice,del direttore generale del Comune.....capito chi sono amico???
Lo so'perche'ho un'amica la'....il Carlino,cioe'Nazione a Fi,e Giorno a Mi,l'ha scritto un giorno e basta...


----------



## Sterminator (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti....parole sante...ti svelo una cosa che sicuramente non sai.
> A Cesenatico dopo 60anni di rossi,il Sindaco e'ora Pdl,la sera prima dell'insediamento sono spariti i pc,nell'ordine dell'ex sindaco,del vice,del direttore generale del Comune.....capito chi sono amico???
> Lo so'perche'ho un'amica la'....il Carlino,cioe'Nazione a Fi,e Giorno a Mi,l'ha scritto un giorno e basta...


E secondo te le delibere, i carteggi dell'ufficio tecnico etcetc di un comune, seppur piccolo, possono stare per legge solo sparsi dentro i portatili personali?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

poi dici che ti offendo quando invece fai tutto da solo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti....parole sante...ti svelo una cosa che sicuramente non sai.
> A Cesenatico dopo 60anni di rossi,il Sindaco e'ora Pdl,la sera prima dell'insediamento sono spariti i pc,nell'ordine dell'ex sindaco,del vice,del direttore generale del Comune.....capito chi sono amico???
> Lo so'perche'ho un'amica la'....il Carlino,cioe'Nazione a Fi,e Giorno a Mi,*l'ha scritto un giorno e basta*...


sarà colpa di un complotto comunista?
o perchè cesenatico non è esattamente l'ombelico del mondo?


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e' stata comprata da Berluska per 70 miliardi dell'epoca e manco il simbolo da Giussano e' piu' loro...
> 
> ....Bossi aveva anche la sua casa pignorata, la sede di via Bellerio etcetc....
> 
> ...


queste son tutte cose vere

purtroppo per l'italia :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ue' cretinetti le tue svalutazioni continue della liretta del cazzo non sarebbero state compensate dal maggior ricarico sugli acquisti delle materie prime ed energia pagati con denaro frusciante....
> 
> quando mai s'e' pagato il petrolio in lirette?:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Mah la Germania non va proprio a tutta forza eh?
Tu ci hai mai lavorato in Germania?
Spiegaci com'è organizzata la pressione fiscale tedesca e quella italiana.
Spiegaci quanto costa un dipendente in Italia e uno tedesco.
Spiegaci quanto porta a casa di stipendio un metalmeccanico tedesco e uno italiano.
Spiegaci come mai un imprenditore tedesco fa all'imprenditore italiano...
Cazzo so anch'io che litigate su come riuscire a lavorare senza evadere il fisco.
Spiegaci come è organizzata la Germania in risorse di materie prime e relativa industria e come è organizzata l'industria italiana.
Parlaci delle politiche economiche tedesche.
E infine spiegaci come mai in Germania dell'Est si sono ridotti così male e in Germania dell'Ovest così bene.
E sulla loro politica monetaria escono da un'impresa titanica:
25 marchi dell'est, erano quotati 7 marchi dell'ovest.
Ma raccontaci la tua esperienza di vita a Berlino.


----------



## Mari' (10 Giugno 2011)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: che casino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e se postavo questo articolo?




*Messa in dialetto veneto, la Curia dice no e la Lega si adegua*

*      Diocesi di Treviso: unica lingua ammessa è italiano. Segretario regionale Carroccio: ne prendo atto, la chiesa è dei preti     *​ 
http://www.tmnews.it/web/sezioni/top10/20110610_115118.shtml​


----------



## Sterminator (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah la Germania non va proprio a tutta forza eh?
> Tu ci hai mai lavorato in Germania?
> Spiegaci com'è organizzata la pressione fiscale tedesca e quella italiana.
> Spiegaci quanto costa un dipendente in Italia e uno tedesco.
> ...


Porca troja va al 5% mentre noi siamo allo 0,1%...

imbecille fottiti tu e quei falliti che sostieni e che ci avete mandato a puttane...

il tuo ambiente naturale...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

http://www.lavorogermania.com/stipendi-medi-germania/

Uno stato che ebbe pure la sfiga della rivalutazione monetaria...
Uno stato che ebbe anche problemi di esportazione perchè la loro roba costava troppo. 
Spiegatemi come mai le banche dell'Est europeo non accettavano la lira, ma il marco veniva accettato più dei dollari.

Tema:
Spiega come e perchè una valuta come la lira italiana se non fosse entrata nell'euro sarebbe stata soggetta a fluttuazioni di valutazione almeno quanto la moneta argentina.

TEMA:
Spiega e argomenta su che parametri la lira è stata convertita in euro a tot, e il marco tedesco a tot.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Porca troja va al 5% mentre noi siamo allo 0,1%...
> 
> imbecille fottiti tu e quei falliti che sostieni e che ci avete mandato a puttane...
> 
> ...


Ripeto:
Ci hai lavorato in Germania?
A quanto pare no.
Io si.
Mah secondo me...noi veneti ci hanno mandato a puttane...la cassa del mezzogiorno:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.lavorogermania.com/stipendi-medi-germania/
> 
> Uno stato che ebbe pure la sfiga della rivalutazione monetaria...
> Uno stato che ebbe anche problemi di esportazione perchè la loro roba costava troppo.
> ...



Allora cretino, come cazzo fai a rimpiangere la lira e che se non fossimo entrati nell'euro staremmo meglio?

l'attacco alla lira di Soros nel '92 col crollo del 30% dalla sera alla mattina te lo sei scordato?


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Allora cretino, *come cazzo fai a rimpiangere la lira e che se non fossimo entrati nell'euro staremmo meglio?*
> 
> l'attacco alla lira di Soros nel '92 col crollo del 30% dalla sera alla mattina te lo sei scordato?


 
ma dove l'ha detto?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Allora cretino, come cazzo fai a rimpiangere la lira e che se non fossimo entrati nell'euro staremmo meglio?
> 
> l'attacco alla lira di Soros nel '92 col crollo del 30% dalla sera alla mattina te lo sei scordato?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Ma dove leggi che io rimpiango la lira? Eh?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Sei tu che propini i soliti luoghi comuni...dei commercianti gaglioffi...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma dove l'ha detto?


Intanto però lui offende gli utenti eh?
Gli ho mai dato del cretino, fallito, imbecille ecc..ecc.ecc..?
Insomma Amoremio come in tutte le cose...
Per noi entrare nell'euro ha comportato vantaggi e svantaggi.
A mio modesto parere...penso che l'euro sia troppo forte per il dollaro...e non va bene...
Ma capirai che non mi piacciono i luoghi comuni del tipo...
Ah un caffè era mille lire, poi divenne un euro...
Perchè se analizziamo gli stipendi...bisogna anche dire...che...


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Intanto però lui offende gli utenti eh?
> Gli ho mai dato del cretino, fallito, imbecille ecc..ecc.ecc..?
> Insomma Amoremio come in tutte le cose...
> Per noi entrare nell'euro ha comportato vantaggi e svantaggi.
> ...


infatti sbaglia a usare quelle parole 
ma c'è chi è più offensivo senza usarle

soprattutto ha sbagliato ad abboccare all'amo che tu gli hai gettato
anche perchè era abbastanza evidente 

gli stipendi dei dipendenti sono oggettivamente rimasti quasi dov'erano se rapportati agli altri incrementi
con evidenti perdite del potere d'acquisto e della capacità di risparmio

è stato ingiustificabile per un paese "normalmente civile" che nessuno abbia vigilato sul rischio ben paventato della speculazione commerciale al passaggio lira/euro ed è stato fatto per i motivi che stermi ha sinteticamente enunciato ed è frutto di una scelta  precisa funzionale al consenso

non entrare nell'euro avrebbe sul medio periodo marginalizzato la nostra economia e provocato una catastrofe finanziaria

vantaggi e svantaggi nell'entrarci era comunque meglio

ma rimane il danno non inevitabile causato dalla mancata vigilanza di cui ho detto
frutto della consueta politica di dare il contentino o la mancia a ciascuno per i comodi del potente
e fanculo alla visione d'insieme

una tecnica che viene promossa da chi nelle sue aziende se ne guarderebbe bene


----------



## Sterminator (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> Ma dove leggi che io rimpiango la lira? Eh?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> Sei tu che propini i soliti luoghi comuni...dei commercianti gaglioffi...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA...


cretinetti e in questo tuo post a cosa alludevi se non alle svalutazioni competitive che si potrebbe ritornare a fare se si ritornasse alla lira e che stando nell'euro non possiamo piu' fare?



contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHA....sto qua  eh se ne intende di economia....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> Ok sapienton...spiegaci...cosa succedeva se mantenivamo la  liretta...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...lo sai vero cosa comportava per noi  stare fuori dalla politica monetaria europea no?
> Vediamo se indovini....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> Si lo so...i venditori ambulanti di frutta come te....hanno causato certi pasticci...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...


sei inutile qua e dovevi rimanere a Berlino...

si puo' sapere chi cazz' e' lo stronzo/a che t'ha chiamato?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque continua pure a fare i giochini alla chen che mi ce diverto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> infatti sbaglia a usare quelle parole
> ma c'è chi è più offensivo senza usarle
> 
> soprattutto ha sbagliato ad abboccare all'amo che tu gli hai gettato
> ...


Amo', ripeto...nel '92 Soros attacco' lira e sterlina e la nostra dalla sera alla mattina si svaluto del 30%, figurati adesso come saremmo saltati per aria visto che stiamo alla canna del gas.....

in questa epoca di globalizzazione dobbiamo smettere di fare le magliette del cazzo e puntare solo sull'alta tecnologia...

ma ci vogliono capitali ed i nostri capitalisti falliti e co' le pezze al culo nun ce l'hanno e pensano solo alle mignotte pagate da Anemone e dal nano...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> infatti sbaglia a usare quelle parole
> ma c'è chi è più offensivo senza usarle
> 
> soprattutto ha sbagliato ad abboccare all'amo che tu gli hai gettato
> ...


Scelte politiche.
Amoremio...non raccontiamocela no?
Nessun poter occulto ha mandato in malora l'Italia...ma solo gli specchietti per le allodole no?
Negli anni 80 era babbana no?
Solo che gli italiani non si rendevano conto che si viveva al di sopra delle proprie possibilità.
Il 1992 fu il primo duro risveglio. 
O no?
Le aziende?
COme sono andate quelle a gestione statale o sindacale?
Come mai in Italia chi tiene su la baracca è la piccola e media impresa?
Guarda che da noi si sono salvati solo gli impreditori saggi e non gli avventurieri eh?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cretinetti e in questo tuo post a cosa alludevi se non alle svalutazioni competitive che si potrebbe ritornare a fare se si ritornasse alla lira e che stando nell'euro non possiamo piu' fare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io il fallito a Berlino ho vinto un concorso molto importante.
CHe mi ha dato panem e circenses per ben due anni.
Ma sono un fallito eh?


----------



## MK (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro Stermi...gli zingarelli in Bmw per Milano...primo effetto.


Primo effetto de che?


----------



## MK (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Solo che gli italiani non si rendevano conto che si viveva al di sopra delle proprie possibilità.


Gli Italiani?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Gli Italiani?


Si..osserva sotto Craxi...tutti avevano denaro per le mani..spendi e spandi...
La babbana è durata dal 1982, al 1992.
Chiedi in giro...e guarda dati alla mano.
Fu quel sistema che permise al Berlusca di fiorire.
MK se uno vive al di sopra delle proprie possibilità poi alla fine...restano i conti da saldare.
Vedi ci sono politiche economiche che danno per scontato...tanto gli affari andranno bene...tanto il pil salirà...tanto ecc..ecc...
Altre politiche invece sono fatte così: nei tempi delle vacche grasse, si mette via per far fronte ai tempi delle vacche magre.
Sai com'è gli italiani avevano voglia di divertirsi, dopo essere usciti dagli anni di piombo no?
Se vai a vedere anche la crisi del 1975-77 non è stata roba da poco.
Ma per queste cose ti consiglio di parlare con qualche industriale nel mercato almeno dal 1960. Te ne mostra di cose eh? 
Ma è la solita storia.
Tu fai un progetto economico ed elabori una teoria.
Esempio i famosi piani quinquennali dei sovietici.
Essi erano seriamente convinti che funzionassero.
Invece non hanno funzionato.
Come i teorici del sistema statunitense erano seriamente convinti di una continua escalation...
Leggiti per esempio la storia del crack del 1929...
Una serie di fattori ha provocato quella situazione.

MK...vai a vedere i conti dello stato italiano tra il 1935 e il 1938.
Non sono mica quelli di oggi eh?

Poi leggiti tutto quello che riesci a trovare su come funziona la teoria del bisogno indotto che è la chiave del consumismo.
In pratica ti do 1000 euro in mano con la tua necessità impellente di spenderne 1500.

Un bel tema da svolgere è come trasformare un sistema economico in un'oligarchia di pochi.
Esempio immenso, negli ex paesi dell'est.

Il decennio italiano 1982.1992 ha caratteristiche specifiche e peculiari.
Va a vedere...


----------



## Sterminator (11 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si..osserva sotto Craxi...tutti avevano denaro per le mani..spendi e spandi...
> La babbana è durata dal 1982, al 1992.
> Chiedi in giro...e guarda dati alla mano.
> Fu quel sistema che permise al Berlusca di fiorire.
> ...


La perla che continui a sbandierare, sconfinando nell'apologia del fascismo del cazzo, dell'economia autarchica di quel periodo e' significativa dell'immobilismo e della coglionaggine che connota la tua parte politica che sostieni, giustamente da fallito...

che poi dovresti aggiungere che se l'embargo avesse compreso anche il petrolio ed il carbone, stavi ancora a farti le seghe insieme al tuo ducetto da 4 soldi, che lo scambio' (il tenere fuori il petrolio) con l'enorme  giacimento di petrolio in Irak che l'Agip aveva gia' trivellato e che stava per sfruttare e che si pappo' la BP......:mrgreen:

anche le patate autarchiche coltivate nei vasi e nelle aiuole condominiali o stradali sono una splendida medaglia da esibire con vero orgoglio nazionale..:mrgreen:

senza contare i pozzi di petrolio che si richiudevano in Libia perche' si cercava SOLO l'acqua e si dovevano tacere gli accordi segreti con il reuccio, il ducetto fallito e la Sinclair Oil...:rotfl:

infatti solo voi potreste far criticare da una mentecatta come la Carlucci, la nomina di Maiani a presidente di un ente come il CNR  o esaltare il suo vice che predica come il terremoto del giappone sia un dono divino e che sono dei privilegiati quindi quelli che hanno avuto perdite in famiglia...

il fatto poi che abbiate licenziato Rubbia all'epoca dall'Enea, tanto da spingerlo a realizzare in Spagna le sue centrali solari termodinamiche piu' grandi del mondo, vi fa apprezzare in tutto il vostro splendore...

e' per quello e per il declino che state apportando all'Italia che ci si augura la vostra morte non solo politica...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e pija 3 anni di bilancio fascista del cazzo sto imbecille,  mentre il resto , mancia...:mrgreen:

ma vattene un po' affanculo, va'...

vuoto a perdere...pensa ad esibirti solo sul tuo matrimonio fallimentare che te viene mejo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (11 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> il fatto poi che abbiate licenziato Rubbia all'epoca dall'Enea, tanto da spingerlo a realizzare in Spagna le sue centrali solari termodinamiche piu' grandi del mondo, vi fa apprezzare in tutto il vostro splendore...



Stermi guarda cosa si fa fuori dall'Italia 

http://www.jacktech.it/news/lifesty...6-000-panneli-solari-per-proteggere-le-rotaie


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sc7ahEzVt1U&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Sterminator (11 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi guarda cosa si fa fuori dall'Italia
> 
> http://www.jacktech.it/news/lifesty...6-000-panneli-solari-per-proteggere-le-rotaie
> 
> ...


domani un bel vaffanculo atomico al nucleare...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (11 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> domani un bel vaffanculo atomico al nucleare...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Grande Rubbia!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7nO1D9zfnw


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcVYtygPF4E&feature=watch_response
​


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La perla che continui a sbandierare, sconfinando nell'apologia del fascismo del cazzo, dell'economia autarchica di quel periodo e' significativa dell'immobilismo e della coglionaggine che connota la tua parte politica che sostieni, giustamente da fallito...
> 
> che poi dovresti aggiungere che se l'embargo avesse compreso anche il petrolio ed il carbone, stavi ancora a farti le seghe insieme al tuo ducetto da 4 soldi, che lo scambio' (il tenere fuori il petrolio) con l'enorme  giacimento di petrolio in Irak che l'Agip aveva gia' trivellato e che stava per sfruttare e che si pappo' la BP......:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Io parlo di economia e tu parli di politica.
Io leggo il sole 24 ore tu il manifesto.
Ma non hai risposto a quello che io ho chiesto.
Come furono i conti pubblici dello stato italiano dal 1935 al 1938.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2011)

http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/SoleOnLine4/Economia e Lavoro/2008/11/Recessione-Ue-Italia-Cerm.shtml

Queste sono le cose importanti per un paese, non la festa antileghista, non dar merda a berlusconi...non la questione morale di Berlinguer le nostalgie di bella ciao...e della corazzata potiomkin...


----------



## Sterminator (11 Giugno 2011)

BURP!!!

ancora co' sto fascismo, stronzo?

te conosco mascherina...

controbattere alla tua merda ci si sporca soltanto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e me racumandi "salutame" quell'altro coglionazzo de chen...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> BURP!!!
> 
> te conosco mascherina...
> 
> ...


http://www.dse.ec.unipi.it/pubblicazioni/dsedps/files/2004-27.pdf

Leggi qui...
E risulta perfino che a quei tempi...
O rigavi dritto o rispondevi in solido...
No la solita mentalità statalista di uno stato che deve dare assegnetto di sussistenza a chi non ha voglia di lavorare...
Sei a Melano?
Va a vedere come la fabriceria del duomo di Milano potè avere dallo Stato i soldi per costruire l'organo: un capitale che se fosse da costruire oggi, ci vorrebbero almeno 3 milioni di euro circa.
Trova al mondo un'amministrazione ispirata a idee Marxiste che abbia creato reale benessere per una popolazione.
Mi basta solo una.
La Cina?
Va un po' vedere se un cinesin vive come un italian...
Ma io ti parlo di economia.
Non di politica.


----------



## Mari' (11 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> domani un bel vaffanculo atomico al nucleare...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




*E:*




*Brinderemo alla salute dei processi di B. 
*

              A differenza dei servi liberi che in preda al panico dei servi sciocchi gli allestiscono il rito funebre – con *salma di cartone*  del vitello d’oro e prefiche vaiasse fabbricate con le unghie e la  plastica, più una platea di rancorosi pensionati, ex tassisti e  Cicchitto  – noi vogliamo un Cavaliere vivo, vegeto e *libero da ogni impedimento*.  Per questo ci apprestiamo a votare l’ultimo dei quattro quesiti  referendari che per noi è anche il primo, con un sovrappiù di fiducia  nel futuro.

Berremo alla buona salute sua e dei suoi processi con *acqua potabile pubblica*.  Illuminati dall’energia rinnovabile della Costituzione. Sapendo che a  ogni udienza – lui che considera Vittorio Mangano un eroe, Dell’Utri un  bibliofilo e Cesare Battisti un inciampo ai suoi successi di statista  internazionale – dovrà transitare sotto alle gigantografie di *Emilio Alessandrini*,* Guido Galli* e *Giorgio Ambrosoli*,  magari finendo per chiedersi chi sono e perché stiano lì. Interpellando  a questo proposito il suo personale segretario Angelino Alfano, che  l’Impedimeno glielo aveva fabbricato preciso e morbido, come una veste  da camera e ora, guarda un po’ che roba, sta andando in pezzi come  l’Italia e gli italiani.

_Il Fatto Quotidiano, 11 giugno 2011_​ 

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2011/06/11/brinderemoalla-salute-dei-processi-di-b-a/117468/

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:​


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *E:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brinda finchè vuoi...
Io vado a cena con la Marcegaglia...
Tanto che ti cambia? Che siano rossi, gialli o verdi, al governo...tu non avrai mai più denaro in tasca ergo?
Le solita baggianate XD...
Mi fanno una tristezza unica...
Pensiamo ai reali problemi delle persone: non alla sconfitta o alla caduta di Berlusca.
Tanti comunque hanno beneficiato della sua corte comunque.
I politici italiani per primi.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brinda finchè vuoi...
> Io vado a cena con la Marcegaglia...
> Tanto che ti cambia? Che siano rossi, gialli o verdi, al governo...tu non avrai mai più denaro in tasca ergo?
> Le solita baggianate XD...
> ...


ma no Conte....se tornano Luxuria e Vendola e Bertinotti,hanno il loro governo capisci??dopo sara'tutt'un'altra cosa..Bersani,Visco,e magari perche'non anche Prodi,e la stra gnocca Bindi,e Casini,e Fini,daiii che ci sono tutti....
capito come siamo messi n questo Paese,collante anti Silvio,idee???zero


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma no Conte....se tornano Luxuria e Vendola e Bertinotti,hanno il loro governo capisci??dopo sara'tutt'un'altra cosa..Bersani,Visco,e magari perche'non anche Prodi,e la stra gnocca Bindi,e Casini,e Fini,daiii che ci sono tutti....
> capito come siamo messi n questo Paese,collante anti Silvio,idee???zero


Bravo Lothar idee zero...
Nessuno che si occupa di come governare...
Fanno schifo...
Sembra na rissa da stadio in cui l'obiettivo è denigrare e affossare l'altra parte politica...
Proprio Bersani, sta sbagliando tutto....e fa la figura dello sfigato invidioso...
Per questo sai...la lega...secondo me...ha ancora buone cartine da giocare...
Nelle mie zone...proprio le baruffe tra destra e sinistra...hanno favorito la lega a spron battuto...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo Lothar idee zero...
> Nessuno che si occupa di come governare...
> Fanno schifo...
> Sembra na rissa da stadio in cui l'obiettivo è denigrare e affossare l'altra parte politica...
> ...


La lega al massimo le cartine se le puo' fumare...:mrgreen:

se il tuo capo con i tacchi nun se leva da mezzo ed al piu' presto, se dissolveranno anche le sue aziendine comprate con i soldi della mafia...

a cominciare da Merdaset...

GAME OVER!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: "nessuno si occupa di governare"....

questa l'hai azzeccata su che cazzo non sta facendo il merdoso&C...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La lega al massimo le cartine se le puo' fumare...:mrgreen:
> 
> se il tuo capo con i tacchi nun se leva da mezzo ed al piu' presto, se dissolveranno anche le sue aziendine comprate con i soldi della mafia...
> 
> ...


Ostia Lothar...l'ho evocato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ostia Lothar...l'ho evocato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma perche' nun ve fate un giro in qualche forum politico?

abbiamo bisogno come il pane di fessi come voi pe' ride...

c'e' una morìa dal terzo post, che nun ce se crede....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma perche' nun ve fate un giro in qualche forum politico?
> 
> abbiamo bisogno come il pane di fessi come voi pe' ride...
> 
> ...


Ma no scusa...
Perchè te e Marì non vi levate dai coglioni e andate a scrivere su forum che trattano di politica?
Ti sembra che questo sia un forum dedicato alla politica?
E fatalità solo te e lei...aprite 3d di politica...
Per nulla pertinenti alla tematica di questo forum...
Ma non vedi quanto tu fai solo monologhi o dialoghi con Marì?
Sei tu da solo che te la canti e te la suoni...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no scusa...
> Perchè te e Marì non vi levate dai coglioni e andate a scrivere su forum che trattano di politica?
> Ti sembra che questo sia un forum dedicato alla politica?
> E fatalità solo te e lei...aprite 3d di politica...
> ...


Pirla, qua a me interessa, parlando di civismo, vedere la coglionaggine a che punto e' arrivata, trovando un nesso con lo schifo della societa' attuale a cui tu con la tua merda personale, dai un contributo notevole...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e ti ripeto che tu da esperto in politica come in tutti i campi dello scibile umano, saresti molto apprezzato anche in un forum politico e non solo di corna...

dai allarga i tuoi orizzonti...non essere limitato...

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pirla, qua a me interessa, parlando di civismo, vedere la coglionaggine a che punto e' arrivata, trovando un nesso con lo schifo della societa' attuale a cui tu con la tua merda personale, dai un contributo notevole...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Mai detto di essere esperto di politica.
Io sono un musicista.
Ti sto solo facendo notare che questo non è un forum dedicato a quello che cerchi tu.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mai detto di essere esperto di politica.
> Io sono un musicista.
> Ti sto solo facendo notare che questo non è un forum dedicato a quello che cerchi tu.


Ah lo dici solo adesso?

strano nun ce ne semo mica accorti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

invece te ripeto che te sbagli, questo forum, ove se confessano le dinamiche che stanno dietro le corna, per me e' utilissimo....

mo' se vuoi ammettere di non essere conoscitore anche di qualche altra materia su cui ti esibisci facendo sempre figure di merda pero', approfittane...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pirla, qua a me interessa, parlando di civismo, vedere la coglionaggine a che punto e' arrivata, trovando un nesso con lo schifo della societa' attuale a cui tu con la tua merda personale, dai un contributo notevole...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


 
la politica fa'schifo,ma pensa quei ladri,tutti i partiti che noi manteniamo a Roma,senza colpa per la citta'........
stanno li'perche'tu li sostieni........io non ne posso piu' di Pdl,Pd,Fli,Udc.Lega.Sel....sono identici


----------



## Sterminator (13 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la politica fa'schifo,ma pensa quei ladri,tutti i partiti che noi manteniamo a Roma,senza colpa per la citta'........
> stanno li'perche'tu li sostieni........io non ne posso piu' di Pdl,Pd,Fli,Udc.Lega.Sel....sono identici


Certo certo, come no...

tranquillo che mo' arriva l'infermiera e te sentirai mejo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (13 Giugno 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7EW1DqK0xE



:rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:​


----------



## Sterminator (13 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7EW1DqK0xE
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:​


intrecciamo i "diti" dei piedi....:mrgreen:

diluviera' merda, altro che monetine...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no scusa...
> Perchè te e Marì non vi levate dai coglioni e andate a scrivere su forum che trattano di politica?
> Ti sembra che questo sia un forum dedicato alla politica?
> E fatalità solo te e lei...aprite 3d di politica...
> ...


E lascia che se la canti e se la suoni.
Anche a me danno fastidio le sue parole come schiaffi, ma è proprio ciò che lui vuole e ogni volta raggiunge il suo intento. 
Non è un caso se il suo nick è Sterminator no? 
Dai Conte, c'è posto per tutti qui.


----------



## elena (13 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *la politica fa'schifo*,ma pensa quei ladri,tutti i partiti che noi manteniamo a Roma,senza colpa per la citta'........
> *stanno li'perche'tu li sostieni*........io non ne posso piu' di Pdl,Pd,Fli,Udc.Lega.Sel....sono identici


non sono d'accordo
la politica la facciamo noi
se stanno lì perché noi li sosteniamo, abbiamo tutto il diritto e il dovere di cacciarli di lì sostenendo qualcun altro
dipende tutto da noi
abbiamo il diritto di voto, noi


----------



## Sterminator (13 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> E lascia che se la canti e se la suoni.
> Anche a me danno fastidio le sue parole come schiaffi, ma è proprio ciò che lui vuole e ogni volta raggiunge il suo intento.
> Non è un caso se il suo nick è Sterminator no?
> *Dai Conte, c'è posto per tutti qui.*


Hai capito tutto tu...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena (13 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Hai capito tutto tu...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


siamo o non siamo in democrazia? 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Certo certo, come no...
> 
> tranquillo che mo' arriva l'infermiera e te sentirai mejo...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
macche'invornito bisogna cominciare a fare come in Romagna...sai qual'e la provincia che dichiara il minor reddito della regione E.R.??Rimini...ed'epiena di Audi.Bmw.Mercedes......fanno benissimo lo stato ha rotto le palle.......e come sai la sono tutti comunisti Pd


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> E lascia che se la canti e se la suoni.
> Anche a me danno fastidio le sue parole come schiaffi, ma è proprio ciò che lui vuole e ogni volta raggiunge il suo intento.
> Non è un caso se il suo nick è Sterminator no?
> Dai Conte, c'è posto per tutti qui.


Volevo solo esprimere la mia opinione no?
Affinchè venga fatto un uso corretto del forum no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Personalmente a me dispiace per i nuovi utenti e per l'immagine esterna di questo forum


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macche'invornito bisogna cominciare a fare come in Romagna...sai qual'e la provincia che dichiara il minor reddito della regione E.R.??Rimini...ed'epiena di Audi.Bmw.Mercedes......fanno benissimo lo stato ha rotto le palle.......e come sai la sono tutti comunisti Pd


I veri comunisti no?
Quel che mio è mio...
Quello degli altri...metà per ciascuno no?

Grazie Lothar l'unico stato dove il comunismo ha prodotto ricchezza è...La Repubblica di San Marino


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I veri comunisti no?
> Quel che mio è mio...
> Quello degli altri...metà per ciascuno no?
> 
> Grazie Lothar l'unico stato dove il comunismo ha prodotto ricchezza è...La Repubblica di San Marino


 
prima di Dogana a sinistra c'e la piu'grande concessionaria Audi della regione...al confine la Gdf con il furgone che fotografa le targhe...io ormai e'come se fossi di li',e ti dico che passare da Italia a Rsm alle volte avviene senza accorgersene,sulla collina,una curva e sei la'...
secondo te chi e'il fesso,anzi trattandosi di Romagna,l'invornito che si fa' pizzicare??
Pero'ho saputo di chi e'andato a riprenderseli,scudo fiscale...per certo e credimi sulla parola hanno dato un cd.....si vedono i soldi..ma li hanno presi mica subito..
Rsm e'messa male


----------



## elena (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Volevo solo esprimere la mia opinione no?
> Affinchè venga fatto un uso corretto del forum no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Personalmente a me dispiace per i nuovi utenti e per l'immagine esterna di questo forum


A me all'inizio dava molto fastidio, tanto che certe volte ho pensato di chiedere la cancellazione della mia utenza.
Adesso mi sono abituata a certi "canali comunicativi" di certi utenti e ci faccio meno caso. Li ho accettati.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> A me all'inizio dava molto fastidio, tanto che certe volte ho pensato di chiedere la cancellazione della mia utenza.
> Adesso mi sono abituata a certi "canali comunicativi" di certi utenti e ci faccio meno caso. Li ho accettati.


Va bene, interessantissima la tua testimonianza.:up::up:
Poi ci si lamenta come mai la gente non scrive eh?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> prima di Dogana a sinistra c'e la piu'grande concessionaria Audi della regione...al confine la Gdf con il furgone che fotografa le targhe...io ormai e'come se fossi di li',e ti dico che passare da Italia a Rsm alle volte avviene senza accorgersene,sulla collina,una curva e sei la'...
> secondo te chi e'il fesso,anzi trattandosi di Romagna,l'invornito che si fa' pizzicare??
> Pero'ho saputo di chi e'andato a riprenderseli,scudo fiscale...per certo e credimi sulla parola hanno dato un cd.....si vedono i soldi..ma li hanno presi mica subito..
> *Rsm e'messa male*


Ma che cazzo ne sa lui?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo ne sa lui?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


del cazzo poco......forse piace a te...della gnocca tanto....
ahahahah ma con chi credi di parlare????mahhhhhhh


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Volevo solo esprimere la mia opinione no?
> Affinchè venga fatto un uso corretto del forum no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Personalmente a me dispiace per i nuovi utenti e per l'immagine esterna di questo forum


 
Ron ron ron ron senti Conte come russa..cullato dal Brasimone in piena???
E lui il nostro Tutor.ma che dico il nostro invornito amatissimo...non si accorge di niente...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ron ron ron ron senti Conte come russa..cullato dal Brasimone in piena???
> E lui il nostro Tutor.ma che dico il nostro invornito amatissimo...non si accorge di niente...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...che ne so io?
http://www.gruppobig.com/

http://www.johannus.it/

Si sono un fallito come la vecchia cara mitica GEM

Lothar...sono più di 20 anni che ho affari con i romagnoli...

Ora fonderemo la Lega Romagnola.
Fora dalla Romagna chi non sa ballare il liscio XD...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> del cazzo poco......forse piace a te...della gnocca tanto....
> ahahahah ma con chi credi di parlare????mahhhhhhh


Se me dai tu moje te faccio leva' la soddisfasiun e te guardi e fai il filmino...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...che ne so io?
> http://www.gruppobig.com/
> 
> http://www.johannus.it/
> ...


Cos'e' insegnerai ai romagnoli come se cucinano i gatti?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...che ne so io?
> http://www.gruppobig.com/
> 
> http://www.johannus.it/
> ...


Esiste gia'--M.A.R....movimento autonomista romagnolo,predica il distacco da noi e una nuova regione,pero'litigano sul capoluogo,Ra?Fc?Rn?ahahahahhaha


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Esiste gia'--M.A.R....movimento autonomista romagnolo,predica il distacco da noi e una nuova regione,pero'litigano sul capoluogo,Ra?Fc?Rn?ahahahahhaha



Io sogno la restaurazione del regno delle due Sicilie...e che facciano uno stato a parte per conto loro...una sorta di Pakistan italiano no?...:carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Giugno 2011)

Azz...il 19 col cazzo se presentano a Pontida...

:scoreggia::scoreggia::scoreggia:


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (3 Luglio 2011)

*Bando alle chiacchere*

*ECCOLA!*

*Festa antileghista a due passi da Varese: “La Lombardia non è del Carroccio”      *

*Nel paesino di Brenta una giornata nel segno della tradizione lombarda,  ma lontana da quella della Lega Nord. Gli organizzatori: "Il partito di  Bossi non coglie più consenso, la gente è stanca e ha capito  l'imbroglio"*







*BRENTA (Varese)*  – “Il nord, la Lombardia, la provincia di Varese non sono proprietà  della Lega”. Questa la frase che riassume il sentimento imperante della *festa popolare antileghista*,  un evento che è andato in scena oggi a Brenta, nello spazio del “Thqq  Brentart”, un’ex filanda che si trova a un tiro di schioppo dalla casa  di *Umberto Bossi*, nel cuore pulsante della Padania  leghista. Una frase raccolta tra i partecipanti alla festa. Famiglie,  giovani e meno giovani che hanno voluto esserci, per curiosità e per  convinzione: “Io la trovo bellissima, ne vorrei tantissime di queste  feste, magari anche in città, a Varese. La gente deve capire che non  siamo tutti leghisti. Vorrei che le persone iniziassero a pensare che la  Lombardia non è di proprietà della Lega, è di tutti noi italiani” e,  ancora: “Siamo venuti per vedere qualcosa di nuovo – spiega Giancarlo -.  Io e mia moglie facciamo parte del popolo viola di Milano e appoggiamo  sempre iniziative democratiche, per un’Italia libera e onesta”.

continua:
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...rese-la-lombardia-non-e-del-carroccio/137871/


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKRjAoP90wE&feature=player_embedded#at=14


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
​


----------

